# [Test] boho Basic Line (elektrisch höhenverstellbares Tischgestell)



## Aeton (10. Februar 2019)

*[Test] boho Basic Line (elektrisch höhenverstellbares Tischgestell)*

In unserer heutigen, sich immer mehr in die Dienstleistungsgesellschaft
entwickelnden Wirtschaft sitzen mehr Menschen an Schreibtischen denn je zuvor.
Gewerkschaften haben die Zahl der Büroarbeiter vor Jahren auf 17 Millionen
geschätzt, es dürften sogar noch mehr sein. Und auch noch mehr werden.
Acht oder mehr Stunden täglich am Schreibtisch sitzend - das bleibt nicht ohne
Folgen:
Bandscheibenvorfälle, Rückenschäden - das sind nur zwei der zahlreichen
Folgen. Und auch der klassische Gamer mag früher oder später unter diesen
Symptomen leiden.

"Sitzen ist das neue Rauchen" - so lautet die Devise.

Doch was lässt sich dagegen machen?
Für die Arbeit, aber auch für den Heimbetrieb sind höhenverstellbare
Schreibtische immer mehr im Kommen - seien es per Hand betriebene oder sogar
elektrische.

Auch die im westfälischen Rietberg ansässige boho Möbelwerkstatt bietet solche
praktischen und individuell an die eigenen Wünsche anpassbaren Tischgestelle an.
Ihr Anspruch ist es, hochwertige Möbelteile mit Mehrwert und bestem
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis anzubieten.
Mit ihrem Basic-Line Tischgestell versprechen sie eine TÜV-geprüfte Qualität
„Made in Germany“ und eine individuelle Anpassbarkeit an diverse
Tischplattengrößen.

Ob dieses Gestell seine Versprechen halten kann und schlussendlich seinen Preis
wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei der boho Möbelwerkstatt für die Bereitstellung der
Produkte bedanken.


*Testkonfiguration*

Bei der von mir getesteten Konfiguration handelt es sich um das Basic-Line Gestell
in schwarz mit einer weißen Tischplatte.
Der Gesamtpreis beläuft sich dabei auf vergleichsweise günstige 548€, wobei das
Gestell an sich mit 399€ zu Buche schlägt.
In dieser Größenordnung vergleichbare Schreibtischmodelle fangen bei Preisen ab 700 € an.


*Features und technische Details - Tischplatte*

Die Melaminharz-beschichtete Tischplatte kommt mit einem seidenmatten Glanz,
einer hohen Kratzfestigkeit und einer pflegeleichten Oberfläche. Auf Wunsch kann
die 120kg belastbare Tischplatte auch mit Kabeldurchlass-Bohrungen an einer
Wunschposition ausgestattet werden. Die Tischplatte passt somit perfekt zu dem
Basic Line Tischgestell.

Die rechteckige Tischplatte ist in den drei Farben Weiß (RAL9010), Lichtgrau
(RAL7035) und Eiche verfügbar und in den Größen 160 x 80 cm oder 180 x 80 cm.
Die Dicke beträgt übliche 2,5 cm. Außerdem kommt die Tischplatte noch mit einer
2mm ABS Kante und insgesamt auf ein Gewicht von ca. 22 kg.

Außerdem ist das Produkt Made in Germany, wird kostenlos versandt und bietet
2 Jahre Garantie.


*Features und technische Details - Tischgestell*

Das elektrisch stufenlos höhenverstellbare Tischgestell Basic Line bietet eine
maximale Seitenstabilität durch massiven und hochwertigen pulverbeschichteten
Stahl.
Es hat eine variable Gestellbreite für den Einsatz von Tischplatten in der Breite von
120-180 cm bei einer minimalen Plattentiefe von 60 cm.
Die stufenlose Einstellung der Tischplatte eignet sich dadurch auch sehr gut für
große und kleine Menschen und passt die Tischhöhe an jede Alltags-Situation
perfekt an. Die Tragfähigkeit liegt bei 120 kg, empfohlen werden aber 80 kg. Selbst
wiegt das Gestell 32kg.
Durch das traversenlose Design des Gestells kann eine maximale Beinfreiheit
garantiert werden, da die Motoren in den Gestellbeinen verbaut wurden.

Der leistungsstarke zweistufige Motor kommt mit einer Hubgeschwindigkeit von 3,6
cm/Sek., womit sich die Höhe von 62 bis 127cm stufenlos verstellen lässt.
Der synchron laufende Silent-Motor sorgt dabei für eine angenehm leise
Höhensteuerung, die unter 43 Dezibel liegt und sanft startet und bremst.
Ein weiteres Feature des Gestells ist ein vollautomatischer, 3-stufig einstellbarer
Kollisionsschutz.

Das Gestell kommt in den Farben Silber (RAL9006), Weiß (RAL9016) oder Schwarz
(RAL9005) und ist nach diversen DIN-Normen geprüft und TÜV zertifiziert.
Ferner wird ein einfacher Aufbau versprochen, da jeder Tisch auf Vollständigkeit und
Funktionsfähigkeit geprüft wird.
Um das Gesamtbild abzurunden, werden auch noch kostenlos 5 Kabelmanagement-Clips zur 
Befestigung unterhalb der Platte mitgeliefert.

Außerdem kann man das Gestell bis zu 60 Tage zurückgeben.
Der Hersteller gibt auf die Elektronik 2 Jahre Garantie, auf die Stahlteile 5 Jahre.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Gestell wird in zwei separaten Paketen geliefert, die trotz ihrer geringen Größe
zusammen knappe 35 Kilogramm wiegen.
Der Platz wurde hierbei komplett genutzt und die Pakete sind so kompakt wie möglich gepackt, dass auch nichts verrutschen kann. 
Für weitere Sicherheit tragen eine doppelte Kartonverpackung, eine Kartonplatte gegen Einschnitte von oben und Folien bei, in welche alle 
Bauteile abermals verpackt sind. Die Standfüße sind zudem noch in Luftpolsterfolie verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich somit zwei Motoren, eine Kontrollbox mit zwei
Motorkabeln und einem drei Meter Kaltstromkabel, das Steuermodul, eine
Kurzanleitung und ein paar Schrauben und Kabelklemmen zur Befestigung der
Tischplatte und der Verbindungskabel.
Weiter findet man dann noch die Standfüße und weitere Bauteile für die
Auflagefläche. Auch hier werden passende Schrauben, Blenden, ein Imbusschlüssel und eine Anleitung mitgeliefert. 
Als Extra gibt es dann auch nochmal fünf Kabelklemmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tischplatte wird in einem überdimensionalen Karton geliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem ist die Platte an allen Seiten mit dickem Styropor gegen Stöße geschützt,
oben und unten ist sie jedoch nicht geschützt, weshalb man beim Aufschneiden des
Kartons ein wenig aufpassen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aufbau*

Für den Aufbau werden zwei Personen empfohlen, man kann das Gestell aber auch
gut alleine in circa 45 Minuten aufbauen.

Verwirrender Weise liegen insgesamt zwei Anleitungen bei, die allgemein aber
denselben Aufbau beschreiben. Ich entschied mich somit für die längere der beiden,
welche den Aufbau auch zweisprachig Schritt für Schritt erklärt. Auch die
verwendeten Bauteile oder Schrauben werden angegeben, hilfreiche Hinweise
unterstützen die Anleitung.

Trotzdem war ich teilweise beim Aufbau leicht verwirrt, da die Anleitung nicht eins zu
eins mit meinen Bauteilen übereinstimmte, beispielsweise waren ein paar
Plastikstifte schon in den Bauteilen vorinstalliert, andere aber wiederum nicht.
Trotzdem ist die Anleitung so aufgebaut, dass jeder versteht, wie die einzelnen Teile
verschraubt werden. Ein paar Gewinde waren zwar auch ein bisschen schwergängiger, was aber auch kein größeres Problem darstellte.

Beim Anschließen der Elektronik musste ich außerdem feststellen, dass die
Kabelanschlüsse leicht ölig waren, wobei sie das an dieser Stelle keinesfalls sein
sollten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tischplatte lässt sich jedoch relativ einfach mit dem Gestell verschrauben, insgesamt halten zehn Schrauben das Konstrukt sicher zusammen. 
Beim Aufstellen des Tisches sollte man dann allerdings zu zweit sein, da der Tisch dann kaum mehr alleine zu heben ist.
Für das Kabelmanagement werden auch genügend Kabelklemmen mitgeliefert, um die Kabel unter der Tischplatte zu fixieren.


*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Das Design des Tisches ist denkbar simpel. Das schwarze, seidenmatte Gestell kommt mit zwei quadratischen und ausfahrbaren 
Standbeinen, welche mittig auf den Standfüßen angebracht sind. Letztere sind nach außen gehend leicht abschüssig und am Ende zum 
Boden hin umgebogen, um die Unterkonstruktion und die höhenverstellbaren Gummistandfüße zu verstecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die weiße Tischplatte bietet in meinem Fall einen Kontrast zu dem dunklen Gestell.
Das einzige optische Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu einem normalen Schreibtisch dürfte die Memory-Steuerung an, die ebenfalls unauffällig schwarz gehalten wurde.
Das schwarze Gestell bietet ebenfalls den Vorteil, dass man auf ihm nicht gleich Staub oder Öl sieht.

Die Verarbeitung der Bauteile ist sehr gut, nur bei einem genaueren Blick konnte ich bei meinem Exemplar eine kleine Macke im Fußteil finden, welche aber weiter nicht stört. 
Die Beschichtung ist ebenfalls fehlerfrei, auch sonst gibt es nichts zu meckern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tischplatte kommt mit einer leicht rauen Oberfläche, welche sich über die
gesamte Platte zieht, auch über die Unterseite und die Ränder.
Rau bedeutet allerdings keinesfalls unangenehm, sondern angenehm texturiert.
Diese Oberflächenstruktur lässt die Platte leichter reinigen und verhindert, dass Kratzer oder ähnliches schnell die 
Oberfläche verunstalten. In meinem gesamten Testzeitraum konnte ich keinen einzigen Kratzer feststellen. 
Auch die abgerundete Kante macht einen guten Eindruck und ist beim Auflegen angenehm für den Arm.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Platte nach dem Auspacken ein wenig
dreckig war, die Flecken ließen sich jedoch einfach beseitigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem war aber auch noch an einer Ecke ein Teil der Beschichtung
abgesplittert, glücklicherweise kann man diese Seite jedoch einfach nach unten
machen, da die Tischplatte an sich keine Ausrichtung vorgibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres praktisches Feature ist auch noch, dass man die Memory-Steuerung in ihrer Halterung unter den 
Tisch schieben und somit „verstauen“ kann, damit sie beim Transport oder ähnlichem nicht beschädigt wird.
Steht der Tisch dann endlich, ist er trotz fehlender Traverse in der niedrigsten Höhe sehr stabil und wackelt wenig bis gar nicht. 
Um die Stabilität des Tisches noch weiter zu verbessern, kann man die vier Hartgummifüße des Gestells höhenverstellen, um beispielsweise Unebenheiten im Boden ausgleichen zu können.
Beim ersten Hochfahren des Tisches fällt auch direkt auf wie leise und ruhig der
Motor arbeitet. Er stoppt keinesfalls ruckartig, sondern sehr weich und startet auch
so. Auch der Kollisionssensor arbeitet sehr gut und löst extrem schnell, aber auch weich aus und fährt dann ein paar Zentimeter zurück. 
Im Allgemeinen muss man hier also keine Angst haben, dass irgendetwas durch die rapide Hubkraft des Tisches kaputt gehen kann. 

Ebenfalls beeindruckend ist die minimale bzw. maximale Höhe des Tisches, wobei
das Gestell selbst komplett ausgefahren nur minimal wackelt.
Leider ist mir bei der Memory-Steuerung noch aufgefallen, dass die Knöpfe einen sehr billig wirkenden Druckpunkt haben. 
Hätte man hier vielleicht eher auf gummiartige Tasten gesetzt, würde das sehr positive Gesamtbild dadurch nicht gemindert werden. 
Trotzdem funktioniert die Steuerung natürlich einwandfrei und mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich auch an die Tasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Im Kommentar unter diesem Beitrag folgt der Praxistest mit Fazit_


----------



## Aeton (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Test] boho Basic Line (elektrisch hÃ¶henverstellbares Tischgestell)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Setzt man sich zum ersten Mal an den Tisch bei niedrigster Höhe, kann man feststellen, dass er kein Stück wackelt, sei es zur Seite oder auch nach vorne. 
Auch in normaler Sitzhöhe wackelt noch nichts. 
Trotzdem nimmt die Stabilität mit zunehmender Höhe natürlich ab; in einer angenehmen Stehhöhe wackelt er vielleicht um ein paar Zentimeter nach vorne und hinten, wobei man aber keine Angst haben muss, denn er wackelt auch nur, wenn man es wirklich herausfordert.

Trotzdem fiel mir beim druckvolleren Auflegen meiner Arme auf, dass irgendetwas wackelt und kollidiert. Der Grund war schnell gefunden: dadurch, dass die Tischplatte an den langen Fassungen für die Verbindungsrohre nur in Fußnähe verschraubt ist, liegt sie zur Mitte hin nicht mehr ganz auf diesen auf. Somit kollidiert die Tischplatte bei höherem Druck in der Mitte mit dem Gestell, was ein nerviges Geräusch erzeugt. Dieses Problem lässt sich allerdings beheben, indem man dehnbaren Stoff oder Gummi in die Lücke klemmt.

Ganz ausgefahren merkt man dann schon das Fehlen einer Traverse zwischen den Tischbeinen: das ganze Tischkonstrukt wackelt um circa 1 cm nach vorne und zur Seite, aber auch hier kann man nicht von einer bedenklichen Instabilität sprechen. Zudem werden, wenn überhaupt, nur wenige Personen den Tisch wirklich auf solch einer Arbeitshöhe verwenden. Dennoch ist es erstaunlich, wie stabil der Tisch selbst bei solch einer Höhe steht.

Natürlich kann man hier die Stabilität nicht mit der eines mit Traversen unterstützten und nicht höhenverstellbaren Tischs vergleichen, meiner Meinung nach ist sie für diesen Tisch aber mehr als ausreichend gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Vorteil durch das traversenlose Design ist die dadurch gewonnene Beinfreiheit. Nichts lästigeres, als dass man unter dem Tisch durch das Gestell in der Freiheit seiner Beine beschränkt wird. Während andere Firmen hier weitere Verstrebungen für eine höhere Stabilität verbauen, hat das Basic-Modell das nicht unbedingt nötig. Würde der Tisch ganz ausgefahren wirklich bedenklich wackeln, hätte ich mir auf jeden Fall solch eine Stabilisation gewünscht, aber das tut er nun mal nicht und hat dies somit auch nicht nötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in Punkto Belastbarkeit kann das Gestell voll punkten. Es trägt nicht nur die schwere Tischplatte mühelos, ich kann mich sogar auf den Tisch setzen und der Motor arbeitet immer noch ohne Einschränkungen. Selbst mit viel Gewicht wackelt der Tisch auch nicht mehr als vorher und der Motor arbeitet ebenfalls in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit. Auch schwerere Ausstattung auf dem Tisch sollte somit kein Problem darstellen.
Wer nun vielleicht doch nicht den Verbindungsrohren vertrauen sollte, kann beruhigt sein. Diese Stahlstücke sind zusätzlich in einer umgedrehten U-Form gebogen, was die Stabilität nochmals erhöht. Ein Verbiegen sollte so wahrscheinlich nahezu unmöglich sein.

Der mit wichtigste Punkt eines elektrisch höhenverstellbaren Tischs ist allerdings der Motor.
Dieser benötigt nur knappe 18 Sekunden, um den Tisch von 64 cm auf 129 cm Höhe zu bringen. Somit bestätigt sich die angegebene Hubgeschwindigkeit von 3,6
cm/Sek. mit knappen 3,69 cm/Sek. im Test. Und selbst mit viel Gewicht auf dem Tisch benötigt er keine Sekunde länger; die Geschwindigkeit beim Herunterfahren ist ebenfalls gleich. 
Der Motor hat also eine sehr gleichförmige Bewegung und stoppt bzw. startet auch nicht rapide, sondern sehr weich. Rein gefühlsmäßig könnte der Motor meiner Meinung nach zwar noch etwas schneller sein, jedoch ist diese Geschwindigkeit rein objektiv betrachtet wirklich nicht schlecht.
Vielleicht kommt es einem auch einfach nur ewig vor, wenn man nur darauf wartet, dass der Tisch endlich die gewünschte Höhe erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in Sachen Lautstärke hatte ich eine verzerrte Vorstellung, denn beim ersten Hören hätte ich mir die Geräuschkulisse leiser vorgestellt. Dabei sind die 43 Dezibel eigentlich schon leise für einen Motor und das Geräusch kein störendes.
Trotz alledem hört man, wenn die Motoren ansetzen und bekommt auch mit, dass sich im Inneren etwas dreht bzw. in die andere Richtung umschaltet.
Beim Anfahren wackelt der Tisch dann auch kurz um 1-2 mm nach rechts, meiner Meinung nach ein wenig nervig.
Alles in allem hat der Motor aber eine angenehme Lautstärke und auch die Geschwindigkeit ist angemessen schnell.

Davon abgesehen lässt sich auch noch sagen, dass die in sich fahrenden Glieder der Tischbeine kaum mit Öl verschmieren. Trotzdem ist alles gut geölt und läuft dementsprechend flüssig.
(Allerdings hätte ich noch einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag zum Anschluss der Motoren an der Gyro-Box. Beide Anschlüsse sind auf einer Seite der Box und sie passt gerade so in den Zwischenraum der Verbindungsstangen, womit eigentlich kein Platz mehr bleibt, eines der Kabel daneben vorbeizuführen. Für besseres und schöneres Kabelmanagement wäre ein beidseitiger Anschluss für je einen Motor sicherlich sinnvoller, jedoch je nach Konstruktion der Box vielleicht auch einfach nicht möglich.)

Eine beliebte Methode um herauszufinden, wie ruhig der Motor arbeitet, ist bei solchen elektrisch höhenverstellbaren Tischen der Wasserglas-Test. 
Hierbei wird ein gut befülltes Wasserglas auf den Tisch gestellt und beim Anfahren und Abbremsen geprüft, wie sehr sich die Flüssigkeit im Glas bewegt.
In dem Fall dieses Tisches wackelt das Wasser beim Anfahren nur minimal bis gar nicht und in der Fahrtbewegung selbst kein Stück.
Nur beim Richtungswechsel der Motoren schwankt das Wasser, aber höchstens um 2 mm. Dieser Test lässt sich auch an jeder Stelle auf der Tischplatte mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wiederholen.
Somit lässt sich also nochmal bestätigen, dass der Motor sehr ruhig arbeitet.


Ein Motor alleine ist aber nichts ohne ein Steuermodul mit Memory-Funktion.
Eine hilfreiche Anleitung für die Steuerung letzteres wird gleich nach Ankunft des
Gestells per Mail gesendet.
Dieses Modul untergliedert sich in ein mittiges LCD-Display, neben dem die „Auf“ und „Ab“ Taste ihren Platz gefunden haben. Ganz außen gibt es dann noch drei Tasten zum Speichern bestimmter Höhen und eine Speicher-Taste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Display ist schön übersichtlich, schlicht und ausreichend hell und wechselt nach 25 Sekunden ohne Interaktion in den stromsparenden Standby-Modus. Fünf Sekunden vorher geht auch hörbar das Gyro-Modul in diesen Modus.
Überraschender Weise braucht der Tisch nicht länger zum Hochfahren als sonst, wenn er dies direkt aus dem Standby-Modus tut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei Tasten der Memory-Steuerung reichen auch völlig aus um eine Sitzhöhe, Stehhöhe und noch eine weitere einzuspeichern. Diese Höhen lassen sich auch denkbar einfach konfigurieren: man fährt die Höhe an, drückt auf die Speicher-Taste und wählt dann die gewünschte Zahl an – fertig.
Leider muss man dann beim Anfahren der Höhen über diese Taste die jeweilige gedrückt halten, dass der Tisch auf- bzw. abfährt, was aber wahrscheinlich einem Sicherheitsaspekt geschuldet ist. Angenehmer wäre es auf jeden Fall, wenn man nur kurz auf die Taste drücken müsste und der Tisch würde die restliche Arbeit tun.  
Was man ebenfalls noch als negativer Punkt ansehen kann, ist das Material der Tasten. Hier wurde leider auf günstiges Plastik gesetzt, was sich nicht nur billig anfühlt, sondern auch noch im Gehäuse der Tasten umherwackelt. Zudem habe ich die Befürchtung, dass nach geraumer Zeit vielleicht die Beschriftung abgerieben ist. Gummitasten hätten hier sicherlich den sonst so hochwertigen Eindruck des ganzen Gestells mit unterstützt. 
Dahingegen positiv fällt wieder auf, dass man das ganze Steuermodul in seiner Halterung unter den Tisch schieben kann. Zudem kann man durch eine Aus- bzw. Einwölbung der Tasten blind erfühlen, um welche Taste es sich handelt. Bei diesen kleinen Funktionen merkt man, dass bei der Entwicklung des Produkts sinnvoll mitgedacht wurde.
Ein ebenfalls praktisches Feature der Steuerung ist der Container- / Fenster -Stopp, bei dem man eine Höhenbegrenzung nach oben oder unten einstellen kann. Dies kann auch sinnvoll sein, wenn beispielsweise die Kabel zum Computer nicht lang genug sind. Ferner kann man noch je nach Tischplattendicke die echte Höhe des Tisches in Zoll oder Zentimeter einspeichern. 

Generell sind die Einstellungen kinderleicht und schnell anwendbar, zudem intuitiv und gut zu merken.

Ein ziemlich wichtiges Feature des Tisches ist aber noch der integrierte Kollisionsschutz. Diesen gibt es je nach persönlichem Geschmack in vier Stufen, nämlich mit niedriger, mittlerer und hoher Empfindlichkeit. Natürlich lässt er sich auch noch ganz deaktivieren. Von Werk aus ist hier die mittlere Empfindlichkeit aktiviert.
In meinem Test habe ich ein zu kollidieren drohendes Objekt durch einen Schlag mit der Hand auf die Tischplatte dargestellt.

Ist der Kollisionsschutz deaktiviert, passiert – logischerweise – nichts. Meiner Meinung nach nicht empfehlenswert.

Ist die niedrige Empfindlichkeit aktiviert, muss man schon mittelstark mit den Händen auf den Tisch schlagen, dass der Schutz überhaupt auslöst. Diese Stufe würde ich auch nicht unbedingt verwenden, da sie mir einfach erst bei zu hoher Kraft auslöst.

Bei der mittleren Empfindlichkeitsstufe sieht das schon anders aus: man muss mit der Hand nur leicht auf die Platte schlagen und der Schutz löst aus. Diese Stufe ist meiner Meinung nach auch die beste, da sie einen guten Kompromiss aus der darüber und darunter bieten.

Denn bei der höchsten Stufe gibt es kaum einen merkbaren Unterschied zu der mittleren Empfindlichkeit. Möglicherweise löst der Schutz dann noch präziser und bei kleineren Erschütterungen aus, dies konnte ich allerdings nicht feststellen. Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass bei dieser Empfindlichkeitsstufe nervige Fehlauslösungen seitens der Person eher passieren könnten, als bei der mittleren Stufe.

Doch was passiert, wenn dieser Schutz auslöst?
Ganz einfach: der Motor bremst abrupt ab und fährt 2 cm in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Leider stoppt er dann relativ hart; hier ließen sich beim Wasserglas-Test mehr Wackler sehen als beim normalen Abbremsen.
Generell ist es trotzdem kein Nachteil, dass man die vier Möglichkeiten zur Einstellung der Sensitivität hat, womit für jeden Anwender etwas dabei sein sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt komme ich noch zur Zuverlässigkeit des Tischs.
Generell kann man sagen, dass der Tisch sehr zuverlässig funktioniert. Soll er hochfahren, fährt er hoch, soll er herunterfahren, macht er dies ebenfalls. Und soll er eben nichts tun, tut er auch nichts. In meiner ganzen Testzeit gab es keinen einzigen Fehlauslöser oder sonstige Komplikationen mit der Technik.
Bei den Einstellungen der Memory-Steuerung wichen die Angaben der Anleitung teilweise von denen der Realität ab, mit der Zeit entwickelt man aber das Gefühl dafür. Außerdem sollte man den Tisch nicht in einer Einstellung selbst höhenverstellen, da sich ohne Speichervorgang die Höhenanzeige nicht mehr verändert.

Bei einem so teuren Tischgestell ist natürlich auch die Aufrüstbarkeit ein wichtiger Punkt. So soll das Gestell als Investition in die Zukunft auch neuen Anforderungen gerecht werden können. Und das kann es auch. Dazu zählen beispielsweise hauseigene Erweiterungen wie eine PC-Halterung oder auch eine Kabelführung.

Außerdem lässt sich das Gestell besonders durch seine verstellbare Breite sehr variabel anpassen. So kann es mit der Person „mitwachsen“ – vom ersten, kleinen Schreibtisch mit einer Tischplatte von 110 x 64 cm und einer Höhe von 60cm bis hin zum riesigen Schreibtisch mit Maßen von bis zu 200 x 100 cm und einem Steharbeitsplatz. Denn auch die Verbindungsrohre lassen sich mit einer etwas längeren Version tauschen, um solche Längen zu erreichen.
Und da durch das Konstrukt des Gestells der Tischplatte generell keine Vorschriften unterliegen, kann diese auch beliebig oft getauscht werden.

Mit aus diesen Gründen sollte das Basic Line Gestell eine Investition in die Zukunft und auch in die eigene Gesundheit sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Versionen*

Neben der Basic Line bietet boho auch noch die 60 € teurere Premium Line an, die
im Gegensatz zu dem günstigeren Modell komplett in Deutschland hergestellt wird.
Der Motor ist hier auch um 0,4 cm/Sek. schneller als bei der Basic Line, dafür aber
auch um bis zu 7 dB lauter und lässt das Gestell 6cm weniger hoch fahren als die
günstigere Version.
Aufgrund einer anderen Baukonstruktion können auf dem Gestell auch Tischplatten
bis 2 Meter statt nur 1,80 Meter Breite verbaut werden.
Außerdem kann die Memory-Steuerung des Premium Line Gestells noch eine Höhe
mehr speichern als die der Basic Line.

Daneben bietet boho auch noch diverses Zubehör für ihre Tischgestelle an,
beispielsweise eine Halterung für den PC, die Memory Steuerungen für beide
Gestelle und eine Kabelführung auf den Boden.


*Fazit*

Aufgrund der Umstände heutiger Arbeit ist eine Investition in einen höhenverstellbaren Schreibtisch sicher kein Fehler, egal von welcher Marke.
Greift man jedoch zur Basic Line von der boho Möbelwerkstatt, bekommt man ein Produkt, bei dem der Name “Basic“ keinesfalls an der Tagesordnung ist.

Meiner Meinung nach wird einem hier zu einem im Vergleich wirklich günstigen Preis von 399 € ein sehr gutes Tischgestell geboten. Es bringt alle Features mit sich, die ein solches haben sollte: eine gute Verarbeitung; ein leiser, sanfter und doch leistungsstarker Motor; gute Stabilität, auch bei ausreichender Höhe und eine Steuereinheit mit praktischen Features wie dem Kollisionsschutz oder auch dem Container- bzw. Fenster-Stopp. Dazu kommt ein üppiger Lieferumfang für umfangreiches Kabelmanagement. 
Zudem kann man sich bei Problemen oder Wünschen an den Hersteller selbst wenden und bekommt schnell Hilfe.
Doch natürlich gibt es auch ein paar negative Punkte.
Bei so einem Preis erwartet man eigentlich eine makellose Verarbeitung, bei meinem Modell war leider eine, wenn auch sehr kleine, Delle im Fußteil. Außerdem hat man ölige Anschlüsse an den Kabeln auch nicht gern. Und die Anleitung könnte ein bisschen mehr auf das spezifische Produkt abgestimmt sein, um Verwirrungen zu verhindern. Die Ansteuerung einer Höhe mit einem einmaligen antippen wäre sicher auch angenehm.

Doch das alles ist wirklich meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau und schränkt keinesfalls die Funktion des Gestells ein.

Einzig und allein die Verwendung von Plastiktasten am Steuermodul würde ich als wirklich relevanten, aber auch kleinen, negativen Punkt ansehen, da dadurch zwar nicht die Funktion des Tisches eingeschränkt wird, dafür aber der sonst sehr hochwertige Gesamteindruck gemindert wird, was ziemlich unnötig ist.

Doch für wen ist dieses Gestell nun etwas?
Nun ja, eigentlich für jeden, der mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich ein solches zuzulegen.
Es bietet alles, was man brauchen könnte und kommt dabei mit einem nahezu unschlagbar guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Und auch wenn der Preis nicht gerade günstig ist, sollte das Gestell sicher eine gute Investition in die Zukunft und vor allem in die eigene Gesundheit sein.
Wer dann noch mit den negativen Punkten leben kann, kann hier bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website der boho Möbelwerkstatt
boho Möbelwerkstatt

Und hier zu dem Basic Line Gestell
Elektrisch hoehenverstellbares Tischgestell - boho Basic Line
boho moebelwerkstatt Basic Line 

Und hier noch zu der Tischplatte
Melaminharz-Beschichtete Tischplatte
Schreibtischplatte 180 x 80 x 2.5 cm


Quellen
Wir sind bald immer und überall im Büro
Sitting is the New Smoking


----------



## PetraBaum (30. April 2020)

Bist du immernoch zufrieden mit dem Tisch? Mich interessiert ja die Abnutzung an der Steuerung und ob es so stabil bleibt, wie du schreibst.

>Zunächst möchte ich mich bei der boho Möbelwerkstatt für die Bereitstellung der Produkte bedanken.

Hast du den Tisch nun gekauft oder gestellt bekommen?

Danke für die Rezension erstmal


----------

